# Fish ID please



## mfcphil (7 Apr 2010)

Bought my second lot of Otto's from the internet, first lot arrived and are looking great and eating away.

The second lot arrived looking nothing like the first batch....any idea what these are?


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2010)

It's got the same markings, but looks quite stocky?  There are several different breeds I believe


----------



## mlgt (7 Apr 2010)

It does look stocky. I remember A1matt telling me to look at their bellies to grade their health.

However mine were as big as your ottos. I paid Â£1.75 for mine though so they were tiny.


----------



## mfcphil (7 Apr 2010)

I will put a better photo on later, but these are not attempting to go anywhere near the plants or glass, swiming with the Tetra's


----------



## dw1305 (7 Apr 2010)

Hi all, 
Difficult to say but if they aren't a Otocinclus sp., they might be Corydoras pygmaeus. http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=283.
cheers Darrel


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2010)

You know, looking closer, that could also be a Corydoras pygmaeus





Hah, beat me too it Darrell


----------



## mfcphil (7 Apr 2010)

Well my guess is it is a catfish but its behaviour is definitely not that of an Otto....I will get a better photo when the lights come on, I dont want to go messing with my timers.

I really want a possitve ID so I can say to http://directtropicals.co.uk/ what it is they are selling that is not my Otto's


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2010)

The pygmy corydoras act differently to larger cories generally.  They tend to be mid swimmers as a pose to bottom dwellers.


----------



## Ben M (7 Apr 2010)

i agree that they look like C. pygmaeus. they don't look much like my oto's.

cheers


----------



## mfcphil (7 Apr 2010)

Ok just to show the difference in the fish

This is my otto





This is the second batch which I need to identify


----------



## Ben M (7 Apr 2010)

i'm pretty sure that they're Corydoras pygmaeus. 

cheers


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2010)

definitely!

Cute fish, but not otos!  Might be worth more


----------



## Ben M (7 Apr 2010)

yes, they are really cool. they don't act like normal corys, they swim around the middle of the tank more.

cheers


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (7 Apr 2010)

pest control said:
			
		

> i'm pretty sure that they're Corydoras pygmaeus.
> 
> cheers




Phil

Me too 

please review attached:
http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_pygmaeus.php

Also attached an Otto to compare against the difference.
http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_oto.php

I think the easiest way of identify the difference is the shape of the head - ottos are more flat and pointed where the pygmae is more stubbed nosed.

Regards
paul


----------



## andyh (7 Apr 2010)

Without shadow of a doubt they are Pygmy Cory's i have a group myself!


----------



## mfcphil (7 Apr 2010)

Thanks guy's....its just a shame the people at http://www.directtropicals.co.uk/ dont know what they are selling...I will have a read of the fish's info and see if I can keep them


----------



## Ben M (7 Apr 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> I think the easiest way of identify the difference is the shape of the head - ottos are more flat and pointed where the pygmae is more stubbed nosed.
> 
> Regards
> paul



and there's something in the eyes, they look so cool... or is that just me?

cheers


----------



## mfcphil (7 Apr 2010)

pest control said:
			
		

> and there's something in the eyes, they look so cool... or is that just me?
> 
> cheers




No I think thats you on your own there


----------



## Ben M (7 Apr 2010)

thought it might be.


----------



## mfcphil (7 Apr 2010)

I have asked for a refund from http://www.directtropicals.co.uk/

We shall see!


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2010)

Worth seeing if they'll send you the otos free


----------



## mfcphil (9 Apr 2010)

Well suprise suprise...requests were sent asking for a refund but two days later all my emails have been ignored.
I made my payment through Paypal and have asked them to seek a refund.

Now I am sure some of you will find their website very good and some of you will have had orders from them without any hic-ups, but I can only go by my own experience, this is my first and last time using this company


----------



## dw1305 (10 Apr 2010)

Hi all,
I know they aren't what you wanted but Corydoras pygmaeus are great little fish for planted tanks, and the Otocinclus will interact with them exactly as if they were more Otto's. If they are happy both species may well spawn as well.
cheers Darrel


----------



## mfcphil (10 Apr 2010)

There is no dispute about the quality of the fish, it was simply an ID thread and the fact that they were not what I wanted or paid for.

After Paypal got involved they gave me a full refund


----------



## Ben M (10 Apr 2010)

cool, so you got some pygmy corys for free? i never get lucky like that.

cheers


----------

